# Anyone Attending the Sedona VAC Club Meeting 9/18/15?



## HenryT (Aug 30, 2015)

Anybody planning on attending the Sedona Vacation Club Annual meeting September 18, 2015 at Los Abrigados Resort & Spa?

If so I am willing to assign you as my proxy for any votes taking place. Otherwise I will have to assign the Board of Directors as my proxy and would hate to have to do that.


----------

